# Help with multiple lists?



## Perrind (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't know where exactly this falls, considering I just registered , but I am needing some help. I played a 200pt match with each player having one squad at a local gameshop and I can't remember exactly what it was called or what the general rules of the match were. What I'm mainly asking is for help building four 200pt armies that meet the specifications of that type of match. I plan on upgrading the four of us to 500pts eventually, but I'm getting three friends into the game by starting small with them.

I need a 200pt build for:

Tyranids
Orks
Space Marines - Ultra Marines
Chaos Space Marines

I Know each player needs an HQ as well 

Thanks all


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Kill Team!

That's what your looking at. I remember now, took me long enough. Sorry, buddy.

Its a bit odd to come up with a list for, but I'm sure someone here can help you out.

Welcome to Heresy!


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Ya... In kill teams you are allowed to have: 
0-1 Elites choice.
0-2 Troops choices.
0-1 Fast attack choices.

I don't know all of the rules but... I do know that models don't need to stay in contingency with each other even if they are part of the same squad. It makes it so every model is its own unit basically. I Love playing kill teams, :grin:


----------



## Perrind (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes! There we go! 

Yes Angel, each unit in the squad acts as an independent unit (think that's the right wording.)

I have a Tyranid codex, so now that I know my choices, I can at least put together a Tyranid squad. Still could use some help on the Space Marine, Orc, and And Choas Space Marine. Thanks guys!


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

No problem and for Space Marine, I would have maybe like a dev squad with a lascannon and some meltas and heavy bolters. Then an Assualt squad for getting up close and personal. Those are just some thoughts on my behalf.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Its a safe bet just to run with Troops. Especially, if you're hoping to expand to normal games.

So in that case:

SM- Tactical Squads
CSM- Chaos Marines/ Plague Marines/ Zerkers (whatever cultist)
Orks- Boyz


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Ya nvm on the devs I forgot they are heavy support :grin:

and ya tac squads are always reliable and very rounded so they can handle, at least for a while, anything that gets thrown at them


----------



## Perrind (Jul 7, 2010)

No no no guys. You're not letting me be lazy enough here. Lol. If anyone wants to take the time and actually break out a codex and give me a detailed layout of what they think would be a good 200pt build, I'd love it  I'll do it myself, eventually, the next time I meet up and play, but just in case someone can give me a description before then.


----------



## Perrind (Jul 7, 2010)

Nevermind! I saw the Kill Teams forum so I'll wander off over there! Lol


----------

